# '70s Datsun 1200 CA20E



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Parts of the new fuel system have arrived, mainly fuel filter and fuel hoses. I am still waiting on the fuel injectors (shipped from California) and fuel pump, which a local garage is acquiring for me. I also checked the spark plugs, and ended up changing them out with NGKs. Since I was in the area, I pulled the old fuel injectors, and found them heavily coated with oil, spent fuel, and just nasty stuff. They got tossed in the garbage without a thought. This amount of dirt and grime on the engine components surprises me, since we rebuilt this engine about ten years ago when my father started to drive it. He used the S12 for about five months as daily driver, and parked it in the back yard when a front strut blew out (my brother was trying to drift in it). My friend, who is helping me do this project (he wants to get into working on Nissans / Datsuns), arrived a few minutes ago with a running L24 engine. Since the CA20 is going poorly, he just suggested putting in the L24 and seeing how it runs. I do not think it is going to fit, but we are going to measure right now.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

We measured the engine bay, L24 has just too many cylinders for a Datsun 1200 we determined. The new fuel pump arrived, so I began to install the fuel system, but got sidetracked by pulling the GA16DE out of my Sentra. This morning, I finished the fuel system on the 1200, and fired up the car. After several cans of brake parts cleaner, a new fuel system, and just some scrubbing, that CA20E purrs like a new-born kitten. Unfortunately, the car still does not move, since I have yet to fabricate a driveshaft to link the tranny and rear differential.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Got my custom driveshaft from the local machinist shop yesterday, and finished installing it to the CA20 transmission and CA20 rear axle. We also hooked up the back axle, as well as changed the brakes front and rear. Once that was done, my friend hooked up the shifter while I made sure the clutch slave cylinder was in good order after I noticed a leak from the tranny as I installed the driveshaft. Turns out it was just some fluid left over from when I installed it the first time. Once all this was done, we hooked in the gauge cluster and dropped the car on the ground. We also took it for a spin around the neighbourhood... it runs good when it connects. The CA20 has too much power for the 1200 body, so it takes a few seconds of tire spinning before it gets traction. I hope to run it at the local dragstrip this Friday night, but I think I need to do some work on the rear differential first, and possibly add larger tires.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I took the 1200 CA20E out again today... during the day this time instead of at night. Without the moisture via fog and other night conditions, the back tires only spun a slight bit before connecting. I blew through three gears before I really noticed how fast I was going, around 60ish on a neighbourhood street in a car with no title, registration, insurance, or plates. Luckily... all the law enforcement in the area knows me; and usually just pull me over to check and see what engine is under the hood and ask about the progress of the build. Once I got it back home, I pulled off the back tires and inspected the rear CV axles and rear diff itself, I heard a popping as I was stopping each time. Turns out one of the brake drums was not getting brake fluid, and was grinding the pad slowly. So, I pulled off the brake line, found the blockage, and after cleaning it, placed it back on the rear strut. I find it funny how well a mid-'80s CA20E fits and runs in an old '70s Datsun 1200... I would have never thought it possible had I not done it myself. With the brake system working completely now, I put back on the back tires and took it for a spin again. Since that back brake drum was no longer locking up, I spun the back tires like crazy just trying to get it up the driveway. So, after turning around quite quickly, I pulled off the back tires and placed some much larger ones on there (from a '78 Chevy 1500) and took off again. The overall acceleration was cut down quite a bit, but it still took off like a bullet. Looks like the project is almost finished... all I have to do is finish up the interior and run it a few times at the local dragstrip before I call it completed.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i was just thinking of something like that today because i was figuring out what to get to use the 63a transmission i got, and discovered that it was also used in the L series motors, and came to thinking about a ka24 ( or ca20 ) datsun 210 with a 200sx live axle and how much fun it would be.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I got the dash and console back in the 1200, as well as both front seats and shift boot. I had to mount the CA20 ECU on the passenger side of the firewall, and retrace every wire to make sure all the grounds and connections were good. For some reason, the engine did not want to start this morning... turns out it was a dead battery... go figure. I, of course, did not discover this until after I traced every wire and connection. I had to modify the original dash to fit the gauge cluster from the 200SX, but it looks alright. I am thinking about not putting in the back seats... they are not in great condition and smell somewhat funny. Also, I think it looks cooler have nothing behind the front seats all the way through to the trunk. Not to mention it makes the exhaust and engine much louder when driving. That is about all I got done on the car, since my friend arrived with his '85 Sentra to begin work on. He wants to convert the little putt-mobile to rear-wheel drive and put the L24 he got in it. Oh, what fun that will be. I guess we have to either use a 510, 240Z, or 280Z rear axle and complete drivetrain... fun. Luckily, there are about five 280s sitting at the local junkyard, I am sure one will have a good back axle.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I ran the 1200 at the local dragstrip last Friday night, but did not do that well. The CA20E was running strong, but the rear axle was just not connecting it seemed. At the eighth mile, the best I ran was a 9:57, which is pathetic since my unmodified Tacoma runs only a few milliseconds behind that. Of course, I burned the back tires all the way down the track. After I got the car back to the house, I reinspected the rear axle and found the rear diff to be in serious need of repair. Apparently I ground it down pretty good burning down the track, so I am thinking the CA20E rear axle cannot handle the amount of power on the 1200 frame. So, I am now looking for a 280ZX rear axle, or even 300ZX.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I pulled back out the CA20E last night... it started to smoke quite badly while I was driving to work. I thought perhaps it was burning some oil or perhaps even bad timing problems, but found out that a rod bearing was going out. So, now I have to rebuild it. That is okay, because I found a website that sells some good aftermarket NISMO parts for the engine. I just ordered a Eurocam (.413 inches/ 256 degrees) and four connecting rods (149.3 mm/5.88 inches), as well as a higher-flow oil pump. Maybe, just maybe, I can bump up the horsepower over 200, but I doubt it.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Well... my CA20E is now in shambles, well, pieces. Turns out the entire 3 piston was in horrid condition, cock-eyed in the cylinder and knocking against the wall itself, as well as the crankshaft. I guess the amount of torque I put on it at the dragstrip just ruined it. Currently, I am thinking about trying CA18 or even CA16 piston heads and connecting rods, with CA20 rod bearings and main bearings. In theory, they should be the same size and diametre, but with the CA18 and CA16 piston heads being of higher quality and availability, they should last longer and take more punishment. That is, of course, a theory. We also finished cleaning up the engine bay on my friend's '80s Sentra. My father went to the junkyard and picked up a good rear axle from an '85 300ZX Turbo model, and is helping me fit it on the 1200 undercarriage. Now, once again, I need a new driveshaft... crap.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

We permanently fitted the new 300ZX rear axle onto the 1200 chassis, and it looks good for something completely out of place. Now, I have to change the back rotors and brake pads, as well as inspect the wheel bearings since it has been sitting in a junkyard for a while. Fortunately, since I used to own both an '85 and '86 ZX, I have some spare rotors and brake pads laying around the garage, I just have to find them. We should really organise our garage, but that is a task for another week.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have started to reassemble the CA20E... well CA20 with CA18DE cylinder head engine thingy. I pulled apart the CA18 I had laying around, and turns out the same thing had happened to that engine as my CA20, piston knocking against the cylinder. So, the cylinder head was in good shape and just needed a little cleaning. After a chemical dip and some engine degreaser, I got a new head gasket for the CA20, and screwed on the CA18 head to the CA20 block. It fits alright... timing is going to be a pain... but I will manage. I am still waiting for new pistons and rings to arrive, as well as the CA20 crankshaft to be chemical dipped and cleaned. Currently, I finished my GA16DEd '90 Sentra, and am planning on running it at the local dragstrip Friday night to see its performance.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> We permanently fitted the new 300ZX rear axle onto the 1200 chassis...


mid 80's 300zx had a live axle or did you make your 1200 IRS?
Which diff does it use? same one as the 200sx?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I do not know what kind of diff it has, and I doubt it is the same as the 200SX I was previously using. We just dropped the 200SX rear axle and slapped in a 300ZX rear axle, and are custom fabbing a driveshaft. If it works, great. If not, back to a 200SX axle. Unfortunately, there are not many of those just laying around where I live. Currently, the car has taken a back-burner to my Sentra, since I got it running very well again. Also, the CA is in shambles and being rebuilt, so, there is not much work to do in general.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Got the CA20 crankshaft back today from my local chemical-dipping facility (a.k.a. CarQuest) as well as the CA18 cylinder head. They installed new valves, camshafts, and cam gears for me for a small fee, as well as dipped the head. I had the head dipped because I just finished boring the ports, and wanted to make sure all the metal filings were out of the components themselves. Now, all I need to do is start assembling everything. I already have the crankshaft and pistons fitted in place, I just need to bolt everything up nice and snug. I sure hope this modification boosts the horsepower up a bit... I do not know if a CA20E will be powerful enough to spin a 300ZX rear axle well.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Finished building my CA20 with a CA18 cylinder head. It is back in the 1200, and looks good for a bastard job. Since I am still waiting for a custom driveshaft, as well as my transmission to be looked at, I have yet to fire it up. I have also been working on my friend's B11 Sentra... and it is a wreck. The majority of the body is falling apart, and the engine bay is coated in oil, grime, grease, and other fluids that have melted to the frame and firewall. I got so annoyed at the messiness that I pushed the car outside last night and sprayed the engine bay down with about five cans of engine degreaser and brake parts cleaner, followed up by some hard scrubbing and a power washer. It looks better... at least it is not sticky now. He took his L24 to the local machinist shop to get the ports polished and have a custom camshaft made, but I told him just to leave the engine stock. It should produce more than enough horsepower and torque for his little B11.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I got so annoyed at the messiness that I pushed the car outside last night and sprayed the engine bay down with about five cans of engine degreaser and brake parts cleaner, followed up by some hard scrubbing and a power washer.



I did that once and someone called the cops and told them i was dumping antifreeze in the gutter. Engine was really clean, as was the street.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... brake parts cleaner is great... both for cleaning and absently inhaling the fumes. No, seriously... that stuff is potent.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Finished building the CA20E with a CA18DE cylinder head, and dropped it back in the 1200. The head is actually shorter and fatter than previously, so it was an interesting few minutes trying to position the engine on the mounts. We got it bolted in, and started hooking up the drivetrain again. We got the new driveshaft coupled to both the tranny and rear axle, and lowered the car back on the ground after having been suspended in a hoist for about a week. Since we used the same intake and exhaust manifolds from the CA20, all we had to do was change some connectors on the harness with that from a CA18, and we fired up the new engine. It took a few tries, but it puttered to life eventually. I think it took so long because we were burning brake parts cleaner rather than gasoline, since we had to drop the fuel tank and replace it (rust was floating in the fuel), and had not filled it up with actual gasoline. It, of course, smelled horrible though, but I guarantee that fuel system is clean now. I drove it around the block again, and was impressed by the result. That CA18 head really helps with torque and response, not to mention it just sounds and looks better than its predecessor. Also, we have a custom fibreglass shell being made to cover from behind the front seats to the back window, since the rear seats are now beyond repair (got rained on about five times since we pulled them out originally). Within a few weeks, this project should be finished, and the car should make its way into somebody's hands, unless I decide to keep it. I think my father wants me to sell it though, he is getting tired of random cars and pieces of cars sitting in his backyard.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I drove the 1200 to work today... with plates from my Sentra ironically. I almost got pulled over also... quite scary to say the least in an unregistered, uninsured, and unplated car... with no title. Other than that incident, the 1200 ran great. The CA20 with a CA18 head runs great; it has so much more pull than the CA20E and I am hoping it will pull great at the track on Friday night. I plan on trailering the 1200 out there, as well as my Sentra (I will drive it... I need to break in the clutch anyway), and our lawnmower. Mind you, this is no ordinary lawnmower. We pulled off the blade deck, and built an enclosed fibreglass shell that look identical with the exception of an inlet on the right side, and an outlet on the left. We took off the cutting blades, and screwed on floor fan blades. We also ran an inlet tube from the fibreglass shell to the muffler of the engine, and cut a custom mount for a turbocharger. Yes, a turbocharger. The fibreglass shell compresses the air slightly, and then sends it into the turbo, where it gets compressed even more. Right now, the most I have run the turbo at is 1 lb. of boost, and that is alot for a Briggs & Stratton 12.5 horsepower engine. So... what does the lawnmower run at the eighth mile you ask? Pathetically slow... but it is a lawnmower... in excess of 15 seconds... that is how long the timer lasts at our track. Also, at 1 lb. of boost, all it does is burn the back tires off as it heads down the track. Smells horrible too... not to mention it shoots several belts and we have had to rebuild the engine four times already. My father hates me now... but he enjoys watching the stupid thing literally burn down the track.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I actually went to get my 1200 registered today... I have to file for a new title as well as get proof of purchase from the junkyard I got it from. Around $300 for the whole thing... a bit pricey personally. I also got in the light-weight racing rims from Enkei I ordered... tri-points powdered jet black with a chrome lip. Look real good, ironically on a spray-paint black Datsun 1200. The Yokohama racing slicks for the rear came in also, but I think they are too wide to fit on the rims. I might have to reorder, but I will have them fitted first to double-check. I also got a nice chrome tailpipe for the car, which I have welded on from the exhaust manifold back. Sounds real nice... and is polishable also... yummy.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Tires turned out too big for the rims... a disappointment. I sent them back, and have a smaller size on order. In the meantime, I mounted some regular road tires on the new Enkei rims, and put them on the 1200 just so I could drive it around and keep it active. Also, I got in the new 4-speed manual transmission for my lawnmower... straight off a racing lawnmower. This just proves you can put a stick shift on anything... even your riding lawnmower. With the new tranny, I might be able to do less tire burn and more go... but I do not really care... it is, after all, just a lawnmower.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

New tires came in today... overnight delivery. I fitted them on and they look and ride great... thanks to my friends at Mr. Tire... crappy shop but good people. The new 4-speed tranny does not work on my lawnmower... so I am not going to be racing it... that sucks. Anyway, I got the first bit of paperwork to register my 1200... sign here, and here, initial there, and there, and sign here. Congratulations, you just sold me your soul! But seriously, paperwork sucks.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I took the 1200 to my local garage to get everything tuned and tightened so I could drag it tonight. New oil (Castrol Syntec 10W-40), new oil filter (K&N Gold), new cold-air intake piping (custom aluminium), new cold-air intake filter, new gear oil (Castrol Syntec again), new plugs and wires (NGK), flushed radiator, and flushed oil cooler (we installed one last night). Also, we fixed the accelerator cable so it does not stick at 35 mph and quit. The aftermarket tach is working well, as are the oil pressure and water temp gauges. As long as nothing blows up, it should run pretty good.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/Jenksengineswaps/Cars/100_0082.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/Jenksengineswaps/Cars/100_0081.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Two pics of when I first got the car.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I ran the 1200 last night at the track; it hit 10:30. Not bad, since my Sentra only ran a 10:70. We did not take the lawnmower out, so I did not get to run that. After the first run, we adjusted the timing on the 1200, and I took it out again, against a V-6 Camaro. Surprisingly, I won quite easily. Needless to say, the Camaro owner was a bit pissed off to be beat a spray-paint black Datsun 1200 that looked like it was just pulled out a field.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

We went street racing last night, about twenty of us. Various cars; early '90s Eclipse GS-Xs (all-wheel drives), RX-7s, Mazdaspeed Proteges, Sentra SE-R Spec-Vs, and of course, my Datsun 1200. I actually ran against a mid-'80s Toyota Corolla with a turbocharged diesel... and lost. That thing was quick as crap! But, it was loosing pieces all over the road, so it was kind of a hazard at the same time. One of our friends, who owns a completely rebuild GS-X, totalled his car slamming headfirst into an oncoming vehicle. She turned her lights on at the last minute, and BAM! We were not actually street racing when it happened, which is the funny part.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Got in a slight wreck last night with my 1200. I was showing off in front of friends, revved up the engine to about 2000 rpms, and dumped the clutch to do a burnout. The car launched forward, and as I slammed on the brakes, the front end ended up in a shallow ditch. No engine damage, no body damage... body is in crappy condition anyway, so I do not care about that. The problem was the driver's side tie-rod, snapped in half. Fun... now I have to get a new one. Turns out 1200 tie-rods are not cheap... and not readily available through the local car part stores. So, I went to the junkyard and took the rack & pinion from our old 200SX, and am planning on using it to replace the rack & pinion of the 1200. This should provide a more stable turning platform anyway... I just hope it works.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Installed the 200SX rack & pinion on the 1200... some modification required, but it fits. For some odd reason, it turns alot better, maybe because it is newer and of higher quality and condition that the crappy one I was using previously... who would have thought? I had to put spacers on the front hub so I could hook on the tie rod, so the front wheels stick out a bit more on the side. Also, I am planning on putting the 1200 project on hold so I can further stroke and bore the CA20(D)E engine. I have some high-quality forged pistons for the CA20E coming in, as well as a spare crankshaft, new bearings, and new cams for the CA18 cylinder head. Since I recently sold one of our trucks, my father has bestowed upon me some of that income, so I have money to spend on the engine again. Also, I might actually paint the car, getting rid of the spray-paint black look... but who knows.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

watch out!
I've seen those last few posts where you go hanging out with those street racing kids and cars start getting damaged.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... I am done street-racing the 1200... it is too old and unstable for that. Once I get the engine stroked and bored, I am planning on using it as a semi-pro dragster at our local track in the "Import" class. If I can get some sponsors, that car can really fly.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's not really that the 1200 is too old or whatever, those things just aren't safe to do.

I've done stupid things myself, never had ant incidents, but i have no idea why. I just try to keep from doing really dangerous things on the street.

It sounds like a fun car to drive and should be good at the track. Once you've been there a few more times, they'll probably start putting it up against cars with similar times.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Once I get the engine the way I want, I will probably end up either putting a nice supercharger or turbocharger on it to improve it even more. Since I am using a CA18 head, it should not be hard to adapt a CA18DET manifold and turbo to fit the car itself. It already scares some people when I drive it up to the line... especially those V-6 Mustangs and Camaros.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have the CA18 cylinder head apart in pieces... new valve stems, valve seals, valve springs, camshafts, and cam pulleys all on order. I also had the head chemical-dipped again... and had the intake and exhaust ports bored to a large size for better air and exhaust flow. Currently... I have not started work on the bottom end of the engine... I am going to wait for all the parts to arrive first. My custom headers are coming along nicely, as is my intake manifold. I had an aftermarket set of headers for the CA18DE that I am having bored even more, and the intake manifold is in pieces being bored as well. I also have a KA24E and VG30E throttle body I am going to fit onto the manifold. I imagine the VG30 will be too big... not to mention I will need massive fuel injectors to run it well. Also have four Venom aftermarket fuel injectors for a KA24DE on order... so, the top end of the engine will be quite potent. In about another week, everything should have arrived, and I will be ready to finish the bottom end. Currently, since the 1200 is out of commission, I am going to be running my friend's '84 Sentra. The plans for the L24 fell apart, so we just put a bored and stroked GA16i in there. It has about 120 horsepower... not that bad for a GA16i... and enough torque to launch it down the track. More parts for that engine will be coming in soon also... including a Euro cam, better lifters, and a custom intake manifold I bought off somebody.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

New bottom end parts arrived yesterday... started the rebuild. We took the block itself to a friendly machinist shop we know to have the cylinders bored. Turns out my father ordered KA24DE pistons... so... each cylinder is going to have to be a bit larger than I expected. The new connecting rods are impressive... and I am working currently on putting in the rod bearings and testing their play. I have had bad experience with both KA24 and GA16 rod bearings giving out under increased horsepower.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Finished building the engine. CA20E engine block now with a cleaned crankshaft, new rod bearings, new main bearings, forged KA24E pistons; CA18DE cylinder head now with aftermarket camshafts, valve springs, valve stems, cam gears, ported and polished, bored intake manifold with KA24E throttle body, modified CA18DET turbo manifold (currently no turbocharger), and a whole new feel. I also had the 5-speed transmission re-geared, and it shifts smoother than ever. We put the engine back in the 1200 last night, and fired it up. It ran like a beast... you could feel the torque and horsepower each time I touched the accelerator pedal. It has to be clearing 200 horses easily... but I will not know for sure until I dyno it. The next step in finishing up the 1200 project is to find a suitable turbocharger and intercooler, as well as run it normally-aspirated. I think we will do quite well in the import circuit at our local dragstrip. We also discovered another problem when I was driving it around the block... our thermostat is not opening, and there is no coolant getting into the engine. Bad news... but easily fixed... I hope.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I drove the 1200 to work yesterday... and I was scared. The car has so much response now... just the slightest tap on the accelerator makes the rpms dance like a Mexican jumping bean. Also... the whole time I felt like I was sitting in a Chevy drag car... with a small block V-8 thumping at every cam rotation. Of course, I was really sitting in a Datsun 1200 with a four cylinder rumbling on and on. I cannot wait to take it out to the track tonight and let it loose... though I had better trailer it to ensure all safety and to make sure it gets back home tonight.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I ran the 1200 last night at the local track. The first run was not that great, since I spent the whole length of the track feeling out the powerband and torque. The third run I hit a low-8, which surprised me since I was only running 93 octane gasoline rather than 110 octane like the other contestants. By the time we got to the brackets, I had switched over to 110 octane, as well as temporarily putting on the VG30 throttle body. My first bracket run was against the turbocharged diesel Corolla I raced on the street one night... he beat me there... not the case at the track. I just waited for the tree to drop, and gunned the hell out of it. Back tires spun a bit, and then I was off. The Corolla had a better launch by far, but by third gear, I had caught him and passed him. He claimed he was having turbocharger problems... probably true... but I won. My next bracket race was against a Mitsubishi 3000GT... 3.0 litre V-6, single-turbo setup. Fortunately, my car is much lighter, and has a much better power-to-weight ratio. We also borrowed some larger drag tires from a friend. Tree dropped, I revved and went. Won by over two car lengths, no problem. Also, I somehow managed to lose parts of my exhaust and some random chassis bolts... fun. With parts falling off, I decided to retire the 1200 and pull out the Sentra. Well... the Sentra was running rough in the cold, so I parked it as well. Altogether, the best run in the 1200 was a high-7... but since we have not really tuned the engine very well, I imagine it can do much better. Mind you, this is an eighth-mile track, not a quarter-mile.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I went to the junkyard today in hopes of finding some stuff for my Sentra... instead I hit the jackpot. Somebody blew up the engine in a Nissan Stanza wagon, a 4WD 5-speed Stanza wagon with a CA20E engine. Guess what I am thinking... AWD 1200? Yep... a 5-speed AWD Datsun 1200. Of course... I am not sure how I am going to get the tranny (which is FWD mounted rather than RWD mounted) to mount up correctly in a 1200. It might not work... but I just want to try it out anyway. Of course... I will also have to grab the shifter... since it is a button-activated 4WD transmission. Wish me luck...


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Well... went back to the junkyard. I am really good friends with the owner, so we got to chatting about the Stanza wagon. Turns out he has been meaning to call me about it... since he helps out on alot of our projects. The owner was an old Japanese gentleman, and drove the wagon for years before finally getting another vehicle. The wagon itself is in good condition... it has only been sitting for about a year and half before being taken to the junkyard. Most ironic is the fact that the wagon itself still runs and drives... amazing! We put some gasoline in it, slapped a battery on it, checked the hoses and wires, and fired it up. Next we brought it to their garage-area, raised it up on a car lift, and went to inspecting all the import parts. The shift linkage is a bit stiff... but the 4WD drive button works quite well, engaging the rear axle without a problem with the simple click of a button. The engine itself is mighty dirty... but I really do not care about that aspect of it. I think the biggest problem is going to be fitting the new transmission into my 1200. Currently, the CA20 is mounted as a RWD-only engine... I would have to mount it as a FWD engine for the new transmission to work. There should be enough room in the engine bay... but that means all new engine mounts and new wiring and such. It also means I might have to end up keeping the CA20E currently in the wagon as a spare engine. Another problem is locking the transmission in the 4WD position all the time. I will have to either incorporate the shift linkage and shifter from the Stanza wagon into the 1200... or rig my own devices. I will probably just gank the shifter and linkage from the Stanza... but the shifter is quite long and unsightly... so I might have to do some major modifications for it to fit. Tomorrow I am going back and we are taking the Stanza out on the street to see how it drives. If everything seems to work well... we will begin removing the tranny, transfer case, driveshaft, and rear axle for installation on the 1200.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Took the Stanza wagon out... it drives wonderfully. So... I bought the vehicle from the junkyard ($200)... and had it trailored to our garage. First step was to begin modifying the 1200 to mount the engine in a FWD position. Turns out there is barely enough room for it to fit... so I did not have to modify the frame rails, thank goodness. We stole the engine mounts from the Stanza wagon, and welded them into the engine bay to support the engine. I also pulled off the 4WD transmission and transfer case to inspect it thoroughly. Though it is in good shape, I decided to go ahead and change out the throw-out bearing and syncros... just to ensure no failure. Turns out these parts are quite expensive and hard to come by... I sat at the Nissan dealership for almost 30 minutes while they attempted to locate some. They finally found some... but it is going to cost me a pretty penny... fun. In the meantime... I reassembled the tranny and mounted it in the engine bay... and hooked up the transfer case. Because the car was already designed as a RWD platform... I do not have to worry about a fuel tank and exhaust piping being the way... another plus. The transfer case ironically extends the drivetrain to just behind where the stock CA20 transmission ends and joins the driveshaft... so... if I can just extend the current driveshaft... it will work out fine. We also dropped the 300ZX back axle, and compared it to the Stanza back axle... we unfortunately have to use the Stanza. That means I need a LSD, and to do some work... pending of course they make anything for it.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The new transmission and transfer case are now inside the 1200... as well as the Stanza's front CV axles and hubs. I hooked up the exhaust, fuel lines, and fired it up this morning to see how well it ran with only the front wheels pulling. Since the 4WD tranny was designed specifically for FWD applications with AWD as an option, it did fairly well in the 1200. Of course, I did not notice the first few minutes that the shifter was still set for 4WD... and wondered why the front wheels were lagging slightly. When I finally noticed, and released the button, they spun freely without any trouble. Of course, the tranny needs a new clutch and pressure plate, but I will replace that once I get everything set up correctly. We are also having a new driveshaft fabricated, and my father is currently rebuilding the rear axle from the Stanza. Turns out the rear diff was in pretty bad shape, and the previous owner of the wagon never changed the diff gear oil ever... it was nasty. It is surprising me how accepting my father is being with this project... secretly I think he wants to use the Stanza wagon for something...


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Everything is now hooked up in the 1200... making it an AWD vehicle. I ended up having to grab the shifter from the Stanza wagon, and cutting it in half to fit the Datsun. Also... I had to incorporate a hydraulic clutch system rather than cable, since the AWD transmission is hydraulic. This meant I had to position a clutch slave and master cylinder, as well as a reservoir... and incorporate it into the vehicle's exisiting hydraulic systems. With the CA18 cylinder head... and the AWD feature, this 1200 is a real beast. Too bad it is winter and the local track is closed. It will give me a chance to tie up all the loose ends, though.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I decided to drive the 1200 yesterday to work. It did wonderfully... just hearing that CA20 rev up and then all four tires squeal as I took off at the light was amazing. Not to mention being thrown back into my seat at the sudden acceleration... almost rivalled the '84 Oldsmobile Cutlass we had with the blown Chevy 400 V-8. I also got pulled over by a cop for a noise violation... apparently the straight-piped 1200 is just "too loud". Oh well... he let me off with a warning... probably because he liked watching me squeal out of an intersection. Turns out 3rd gear in the Stanza 4WD tranny is ground-down a bit... so I went to the Nissan dealership here today to see if I could get all five replacement gears, as well as syncros and forks. Turns out I can... but it will once again cost a pretty penny... Stanza 4WD wagons are not easy to come by apparently. The guys at the dealership were pretty thrilled at the 1200... but I hate them... so I doubt they will ever see it again. When I got back to the house... I went ahead and started to strip out the engine and tranny. I kept all the RWD engine mounts and such, so I will probably convert it back to strictly RWD until I get the 4WD tranny rebuild and fixed. It will need to be quite strong to withstand the horsepower and torque put out by the motor. In other news... I got another interesting call from the local junkyard. The owner just received an '80s Toyota Cressida... which has a 3.0 litre, 24-valve DOHC, 7M-GE inline-6 cylinder engine and auto tranny in good condition. He also found an old Datsun pick-up, and is thinking about either putting the 7M-GE (which is 6-cylinder version of the infamous Lotus 4A-GE engine) in it or an older 280ZX body. I think it would be killer... but I am not very experienced with Toyotas... so it will be interesting. The only thing I have ever worked on is a Corolla with a 2.2 litre Celica engine it in and an '88 Corolla GT-S.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Turns out I had a brilliant plan over the last two days, a CA18ET in a late '80s Pulsar NX. I already have one I am buying, and have two rebuild kits and some aftermarket parts on order for it. I am also going to the local Nissan dealership to look into some other items, and I also have a slightly used Garrett T2 turbocharger and turbo manifold / headers coming in. Once everything arrives, I am going to have to rebuild the engine, but it should only take a week or two, pending nothing is seriously damaged. If it ends up not working in the Pulsar, it should be pretty easy to adapt to fit the Datsun 1200... in case the CA20 blows or I just want to try something new.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

This is quite a thread. I would _love_ to see some pics of this 4WD 1200.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I finally got my digital camera back to take some, but everything is in shambles now. I have been concentrating on my Pulsar... that and installing a new transmission and oil cooler in the Datsun. Currently, the 4WD tranny is off being rebuilt, so I can only take them of the CA engine in a RWD position.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

I just had a thought... 

dont mean to hijack, but u should submit your project documentaries to NPM. People would enjoy reading about your projects.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Any updates on this project? I'd love to see some piccies! 

Mike


----------



## EC4791 (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, it is funny that you mention that, I am actually working with a friend what you just said; A Datsun B210 with a 200SX engine, (CA20 engine, gearbox, transmission and axle).
What will be the difference between the live axle and the other one, will it be a huge difference, What do you think? will it fit?
Also, how can I modified the engine to get the most of it (HP wise); our idea is to modified it street and occasionally 1/4 mile. Any suggestions ?


----------

